# Newb thread



## glenn j (Dec 4, 2007)

I joined yesterday, but already posted in the electric smoker forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11379


My name is Glenn, I'm from Wallingford CT and I just picked up an Electric Brinkman a few weeks ago. I've only done two smokes so far, so I'm pretty much a newb. I can see how this can get adicting though! I look forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Glenn to the forum!!  You'll find lots of assistance from the friendly folks here.  Make sure you post some pics of your cooks...check out Jeff's 5 day Q course as well...lots of info there.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Glenn! Just got done reading your first thread. You are off and running my friend. No turning back now. You have contracted the disease!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 4, 2007)

Glenn:

Nice to have you on board.  Thanks for coming back to Roll Call and introducing yourself.  

It has already been suggested that you sign up for the eCourse, but feel free top ask any questions you may have.  As you already see, there are threads for just about any subject.

Once again, welcome.

Skip


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Glenn!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to smf, keep comin round for tons of smokin good info.


----------



## monstah (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## gramason (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,you found the right place.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to know you've got the bug, enough to join us at the SMF. I look forward to your smoke adventures and Q Views too!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Glenn... let the addiction begin!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Glenn -

Nice to get another person from CT. There's just a few of us here - maybe 5 or 6 I think. I've got to make a run down your way soon - headed for the Chef Store to pickup a few new knives. ENjoy the forum!


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family...

Post some pics of your next smoke... We Love pics..


----------



## rip (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site, lots of info here. Have a good time with it.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! As you're already finding out, we're a friendly bunch of folks. Questions are always welcome and so are stories and pictures of your smoking adventures. So kick back and make yourself at home.


----------



## bgood321 (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this forum on accident while searching for recipes but I joined yesterday. My name is ben and I recently got a char-griller super pro with the offset side box. Anyways I will be on quite alot to find out new recipes and techniques. This seems to be a very informitave site.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Ben! You might want to go to the Roll Call section and start your own thread. Folks might miss saying "howdy" to you if you don't and we like greeting new members. 

Make yourself at home around here. Check out the links at the left. There's a lot of good info there. 

We're happy to have you aboard!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 5, 2007)

Glen, welcome to the SMF!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ben, start your own thread so we can welcome ya properly!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ben!!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## abingdonraven (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  There are many of us newbies!  If you pay attention and ask alot of questions you will learn tons!  I know I have in a short time already!


----------



## glenn j (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone, much appreciated! 

And yes, the Chef's Equipment store in Wallingford is awesome. We've picked up a few things there...including a nice 5-6 gallon food grade plastic bucket for brining.


----------



## dono (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome to our world, you're gunna love it?


----------

